
Quantum computing will change the way the world uses energy - jonbaer
https://qz.com/1566061/quantum-computing-will-change-the-way-the-world-uses-energy/
======
gus_massa
The article is full of exaggerations. Quantums computers are more efficient
for some kind of problems, not more efficient for every problem.

In particular this paragraph:

> _And then there’s the price. Most modern classical supercomputers use
> between 1 to 10 megawatts of power on average, which is enough electricity
> to meet the instantaneous demand of almost 10,000 homes. As a year’s worth
> of electricity at 1 megawatt costs about $1 million in the US, this leads to
> multimillion-dollar price tags for operating these classical supercomputers.
> In contrast, each comparable quantum computer using 25 kilowatts of power
> costs about $25,000 per unit per year to run._

Since the current quantum computers are much more smaller than a
supercomputer, it's ridiculous to say "each comparable quantum computer".

